# Printscreen not working



## Shane (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey,

Okay on my Netbook when i try and press printscreen to copy a screenshot of my desktop into paint it doesnt paste anything...the option in paint is greyed out so obviusly its not copying anything to the clipboard.

Anyone know why?

Thanks :good:


----------



## WeatherMan (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe you pressed pause break instead?


----------



## Shane (Jun 4, 2009)

Nope,the printscreen button on this netbook is on the very far right top corner labled Del/Prtsc

But it doesnt do anything lol


----------



## dug987654 (Jun 4, 2009)

Is the 'print screen' the secondary function of the button, eg you are pressing 'del'? Maybe you have to hold down 'FN' or something? Hope that helps, Doug.


----------



## Shane (Jun 4, 2009)

dug987654 said:


> Is the 'print screen' the secondary function of the button, eg you are pressing 'del'? Maybe you have to hold down 'FN' or something? Hope that helps, Doug.



Thats why!!!

Thanks Doug it works now


----------

